# Inserting a Hyperlink



## quiltergal (Apr 17, 2006)

When inserting a link to another website or a different thread we used to be able to give it a title without having to know a bunch of HTML code.  Is that not possible anymore?


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 17, 2006)

It's even easier now.

1) Type the text you want to show as the link
2) Highlight the link text
3) Press the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hyperlink icon.
4) Enter the URL for the link.

.. and the old manual entry via  [noparse]Link text[/noparse] still work too.


----------



## quiltergal (Apr 18, 2006)

Ok lets give it a whirl...

RCI

Cool, thanks!


----------

